# Best Buddies



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I snapped this picture the other day at work. Jemma is absolutely in love with Bailey, and Bailey is just the sweetest dog ever. Such a cute moment, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How sweet!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hahahaha awesome.
Bailey Hat!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww that's so sweet!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

That is TOO cute! hahaha.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That is so cute!! I also loved the one of Jemma lookin' all depressed over Bailey's injury. So freakin' cute! Also sad.... But in a really, really adorable way! :tongue:

Richelle


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Too Cute!! 
Bailey looks like she is healing very nicely!
Of course when you don't have to hold your own head up, that really helps!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Typical Bailey! Too lazy to hold up her own head


----------

